# Facing subs out or in with a ported box??



## LS2Ttype (Feb 13, 2011)

does anyone have any experience with installing subs facing toward the box i think thay call that inverted, not sure tho, or installing them the regular way,


is there a difference in out put or does it just look cool to see the magnets ??

if installing the regular way magnet in the box, the magnet and back or the speaker will take up more room, does this make a big difference,

and i see some sealed set ups this way , not alot of ported box set ups like this

anyway just curious


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

When building a ported enclosure everything matters. You need to work with NET volume and port length to reach a specific tuning frequency. They're all related. Flipping a sub from standard mounting to inverted increases the NET volume and consequently, it changes the tuning frequency.

If you want to go inverted because it looks cool, thats fine. Just design the enclosure to work that way from the get go. A couple things to make note of when running inverted... Be sure to reverse the polarity. You really should experiment with this, regardless. Also, sometimes you'll encounter motor noise that you hadnt noticed when the motor was within the confines of the enclosure. Not a concern in a trunk, but it may be a problem in a hatchback, SUV or pickup...


----------



## LS2Ttype (Feb 13, 2011)

motor magnate noise, realy didnt know that , what kind of noise is it?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

"motor noise" can be from spiders breaking in, lead wires hitting, glue cracking, air moving past a sharp part of the basket and being audible or air out of a vented pole piece among other things.. Noises associated with the woofer moving.


----------



## LS2Ttype (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok i heard enough i install my Boston Pro subs regular, If i was going with the JBL GIT subs, i would go inverted, thos magnets look sick


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Sep 15, 2010)

pretty sure subs inverted will be slightly quieter as far as SPL, but think its small enough that for daily you wouldnt notice unless you hear motor noise


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

If the enclosure is in the trunk, you will most likely not have an issue with noise. 

That said, the main disadvantage to inverted mounting is protecting the speaker if you have to haul something. I guess it looks cool if that's important to you, but it just isn't very practical for many daily-drivers. 

After all, speakers aren't like teenagers - you don't have to constantly keep an eye on them to watch what they are doing. 

IMHO, unless you have a show car, speakers are meant to be heard and not seen.


----------



## LS2Ttype (Feb 13, 2011)

in 87 Buick T-type with a 07 LS2 Vette motor with a East Coast novi supercharger system,custom this and that Etc etc, eyes will be on the speakers when i open the trunk


----------

